# How old were the Apostles when they were called?



## VanVos

I wondering does anyone know how old the apostles were when they were called by Christ. I seem to remember hearing that they would have been probably younger than we often think. i.e John most have been fairly young?

VanVos


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Depending on the dating of Revelation - 17-23, or thereabouts for John.


----------



## VanVos

Thanks. I thought it was around that. It sometimes interesting when I tell the youth group at my church that John was probably around their age. We so quickly think of the Apostles being big old bearded blokes, I think it's due to all the paintings we have down through church history. 

VanVos


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Well, some of them were probably older, like Peter, Andrew, and Nathaniel. Peter and Andrew seemed to own their own fishing business. You usually wouldn't do that at age 17 back then.


----------



## Me Died Blue

I would guess that Paul was older as well, since he was a high Jewish religious authority, and he spoke to Timothy about "his youth."


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Yes, the other apostles were definitely older. Ages though, are not given.


----------



## JohnV

SSN a UPC weren't invented yet.

But did you know that pnuematic doors were? 

Jesus was 30 when He started His ministry. One would assume that the Apostles were younger, and not all the same age like some groupy movement.

[Edited on 17-11-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## VanVos

Good thoughts from you all. I often think that Matthew and Peter would have been one of the older ones. Matthew because of his vocation and Peter because he seemed to be the leader.

VanVos

[Edited on 17-11-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## fredtgreco

Remember also that the maturity of a 17 year old in antiquity would have been far beyond that of a modern 17 year old. The average life span in the Roman Empire of that era was about 35.


----------

